# What Coffee Cups for the Cup Holders?



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

What do you use that works?

Could sombody recommend a thermo "Go" coffee cup that actually fits in to the cup holders of the X-Trail. I find most thermo cups are too big in diameter, or too tall that they actually interfere with the A pillar.

I have a nice collection of Starbucks Stainless Steel thermo Go Mugs, but none of them fit due to diameter or height.

Seems those cup holders were designed totally around those typical 500ml water bottles. 

Thanks


PS:

This one definitely does not fit  










:thumbdwn:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Here are some I have tried.










The 2 on the left fit well, however they are a bit smaller than I would like in capacity. They are 70mm (2.75") diameter at the lower bulge (insertion) point & 145mm (5.7") tall. They are from Starbucks.

The cup on the right is one of my favorite mugs and is the capacity I like, but it's a bit tight and a bit too tall. It is 78.5mm (3.01") in diameter at the lower bulge and 191mm (7.52") tall. 

The Stainless one with the handle? Fuggettaboutit....









Fits, but is a bit small in capacity.









Snug fit, and too tall, must sit at an angle


I know this isn't really important stuff, but thought it would be fun to see what everyone uses. I know I will continue the quest for the perfect Stainless Steel Thermo mug


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder if Nissan carries these Nissan Stainless Tumblers? They must....  










They look like they could fit, unless its the same size as my Starbicks Stainless. I know Nissan makes some very nice stainless thermos as well.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

NOw this one is sweet!!










I could use this as a backpacking thermos as well as a travel mug

I wonder what the dimensions are? It looks like a fit


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> I wonder if Nissan carries these Nissan Stainless Tumblers? They must....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I believe I saw a very similar one at my dealership the other day. I think it was $24.99 CDN but don't recall the word "Stainless" printed on the mug. They also had a whole bunch of other Nissan accessories (watches, pens, golf balls), most of which were overpriced. You should check out your dealership ...


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

You're on a losing streak with your go-cups, Viper. I have a cupboard full of them and they all fit. I even have a half-litre Thermos bottle that fits. Canadian Tire sells a nice one that's stainless inside and out, has a high-mounted handle and a narrowing at the bottom to fit in the holder. Also, Wally Mart sold me some nice Thermos-brand tumblers that are also lined in stainless steel. Both of these can be had for under $10.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

STX, I called my Nissan Dealer and the only travel mug they had lsited in the catalog was a Copper colored Nissan thermo mug... Can you believe that? The Parts guy and I both with in disbelief  

Avery, I went to Wally and Canuck tire today, however I did not see anything I really liked at either store. I must be a loser 

I did find the dimensions for the Nissan Thermo Bottle/Mug 










It is 2.65" diam x ~7" tall. I think it will work well so I ordered one from MEC yo see how it works. I was going to get 2 however I do want to make sure we like them :thumbup: 

That other Nissan Tumbler above also fits, its at the max for allowable height I think as it does come in contact with the A-Piller if not careful while putting it in, or while in place.

I'll take pictures once the Thermo Bottle is in.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thermos*

Hey Viper,

Forget about your dealer and get them directly from the source.

THERMOS is the company that makes these (including the Nissan Stainless Range)

Have a look in HERE and choose whatever you like. :thumbup: 

I'm using one of the Thermos products (not the nissan range) and it fits perfectly.

Here is their branch in Canada:

Canada 
Canadian Thermos Products Inc.
1315 Lawrence Avenue East
Suite 104
Toronto, Ontario M3A 3R3
Tel: 1-416-757-6231
Fax: 1-416-757-6230


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good work Jalal :thumbup: Thermos make nice products.... I have already ordered the Bottle from MEC (Mountain Equipment Coop), the price was a little better there.

Still nice to have the site for if I want any other stuff, Thanks!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*North America - Orders*

Hey...

Thanks for the info .. now here is the North American Link for the rest of us! LOL...

http://thermos.smartermall.com/default.asp


Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hey Viper,
> 
> Forget about your dealer and get them directly from the source.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Humm, it would seem both sites are the same in pricing and at check-out, or am I missing something?

Prices are in US...? I assume


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pricing*

Yes... pricing is in U.S.... but I just checked on eBay... their $40.00U.S. top of the line model is $22.00 Canadian... half the price.. I am ordering two from one guy... much cheaper on eBay.

Stephen





ViperZ said:


> Humm, it would seem both sites are the same in pricing and at check-out, or am I missing something?
> 
> Prices are in US...? I assume


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I ordered my Thermo Bottle from MEC

Link Here

It was $30 cdn with $6 for shipping. While I was at it I also added the Leatherman Charge Ti (Titanium multi tool) for the glove box, or my backpack


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Conclusion of the Travel Mug Analysis:  

The Nissan Thermos Bottle arrived today and I set to promplty test it out. It is of beautiful construction. It fit perfectly into the X-Trail's cup holder areas, both front and back holders. It states with the sipping lid in place it will keep the drink hot for 6 hours. I brewed a pot of coffee and after prewarming the mug filled it with Fresh Sumatra coffee, all the while sipping and taking pictures. It has been a good 1 & 1/2 hours since, and the coffee is still as hot as when I poured it in, (Very Hot). 

The cap is threaded on and the whole assembly becomes a thermos bottle that is leak proof. It's actually pretty cool as you can sip some coffee, put the cap on, toss it in your pack upside down, pull it out much later for a quick sip. It feels perfect and luxurious in hand, and is the right volume for me. Drinking from it feels very comfortable, as it has a deep well that feels very secure, with out the fear of being splashed in the face with hot coffee. This is one of those "Highly Recommended", must have BingTech toys  

I most definitely will be buying 2 more of these  




































I took this shot to show how it matches the decor  

My Titanium Charge Leatherman arrived also, but the Stainless Steel Thermo Bottle/Mug is what has my attention for now :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Here you go Viper, another happy customer of Thermos 

I'll be dropping by for a cup of coffee sometime and we can sit in your exy and have a good chat


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Jalal travel...*

WHAT Jalal you are coming to Canada when??? where ????
If you are flying from east to west why don't you drop in Montreal and also say hello to Stephen and I ...

oh, ok, oh, I guess you were joking... Too bad


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Here you go Viper, another happy customer of Thermos
> 
> I'll be dropping by for a cup of coffee sometime and we can sit in your exy and have a good chat


That would be cool, what a nice image you paint Jalal :thumbup: You're welcome anytime mate!

What would be even cooler is if I could visit Australia, we could have coffee in your X-Trail as you show me the great offroading sights... Yeah, yeah, that would work too


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Marc, yes I was only joking, but who knows? I have relatives in Toronto, so I might come for a visit one day (I miss the snow)  and you can bet that if I do travel to Canada, I'll catch-up with you guys.

Of course you guys are welcome to visit Australia anytime.

Viper: Just keep that coffee nice and warm for me until then..thanks LOL 



ValBoo said:


> WHAT Jalal you are coming to Canada when??? where ????
> If you are flying from east to west why don't you drop in Montreal and also say hello to Stephen and I ...
> 
> oh, ok, oh, I guess you were joking... Too bad


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Viper: Just keep that coffee nice and warm for me until then..thanks LOL


Will DO! Thanks!


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

thats one big ass mug viperz.................!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Izombie said:


> thats one big ass mug viperz.................!!


That Tims Mug? 










That is hilarious isn't it? 

When I seen that at Tim Horton's I had to buy it, even if I did't use it, it's just too funny not to own. It Holds 2 Litres


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

If you go to a picnic, you can take coffee (or even soup) for everybody at that "pitcher" :thumbup:


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

yah that was funny when i first see that! especially asking if it fits the x-trial cup holder. u should make that as a suggestion @ nissan for the next x-trial model.............optional ridiculously, extremly overize cup holder.........$1000 extra


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Ha,ha funny comments guys :thumbup: 

I though this picture here may put it in perspective  











My wife's cousin once had his truck modified with custom molded fibreglass cup holders that would fit a 7/11 Big Gulp, he was never seen with out one in his hand.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*The Nissan Thermos Bottle a winner*

I saw a program that tested products, and one of them was thermoses.

A panel of seven, tested the five top brands, in all kinds of situations, even burying them in snow for up to three hours.

The Nissan Thermos Bottle was the unanimous choice by all!

I've attached a copy of there testing

:cheers:

Thermoses

Our Tests

We put our thermoses to an ultimate test by burying them deep in the snow, filled with boiling hot water to see just how well and how long they keep the contents hot. And of course the taste test – we took another set of thermoses to the slopes hoping for some hot, hot chocolate when we needed it. 

Aladdin
Glass with snap up spout
Cost: $9 

Thermos Brand
Glass with a stash top for condiments and a twist and pour spout
Cost: $11 

Nissan by Thermos Brand
Stainless Steel
Cost: $30 

Starbucks
Stainless Steel with a push button cap
Cost: $42 

The Drink Test
When it was time to warm up we tested each of the thermoses. They were all easy to pour but the ones with screw nozzles and push buttons were our favourites. We also liked to drink from the larger cups but the smaller ones were more convenient to pack. The stainless steel thermoses kept our hot chocolate hotter. 

The Snow Test
After 3 hours we dug up our thermoses to see how hot the water stayed. The water started out at 100°C and when we checked the temperature after here were the results:
Aladdin – just below 60°C
Thermos - 60°C
Nissan - 70°C
Starbucks - 70°C 

Our Top Pick: Nissan Thermos
We like that it:

has a deep screw cap 
is made of durable stainless steel 
is a cheaper option than the Starbucks 
kept the liquid hotter for longer


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the review info 

I bought that same bottle for my wife, and then I also bought the Stainless tumbler and a different style bottle with a flip top. What can I say, I'm a sucker for stuff like this, now I have 4 Nissan Stainless Steel Go mugs for all cup holders :loser: 









Nissan Tumbler
















This one may not fit, but it was so cool I had to have it, it can always go in theback seat cup holders


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

i didnt know that i have that nissan thumbler when i check the kitchen cabinet. i'll use that instead of my very old coffee time thumbler


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats a nice bonus! Nissan Style


----------

